# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  My New Leucs :D

## Alegre323

picked up 5 of them yesterday. they are TINY!
Im going to let them grow a bit in this container before I introduce them to their new home  :Smile: 
im excited to watch these little guys grow. and not only that but it gives me time to finish my tank. need to change the soil and make a diff. type of substrate for them.

----------


## Alegre323

this are my little guys enjoying a little snack  :Big Grin:

----------


## bobrez

Good going, those little guys have some good aim. Picking them off left and right lol.

----------


## Alegre323

Yes they do. Theyre super fun to watch too!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don

Congrats on the Leucs.  You will love them.  Very bold and active all day.

----------


## Alegre323

> Congrats on the Leucs.  You will love them.  Very bold and active all day.


Thanks. I wanna throw em in their new tank already lol

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk

----------


## Alegre323

updated pics.
still need to plant the tank a little more... what do you guys think?

----------


## John Clare

It's very pretty but you need more ground cover.  Probably the easiest option is leaf litter.

----------


## Alegre323

I have leaf litter, and some ABG mix on its way. Im going to have to replant the tank in a couple of days for them, so I really havent messed with it. I received my order of broms yesterday and im growing impatient with my ABG mix lol

photos are uploading as we speak, and will be here shortly

----------


## Alegre323

more to come  :Smile:

----------


## Alegre323



----------


## Alegre323



----------


## Alegre323



----------

